# Favorite Christmas Recipes



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We normally make/bake the same thing every year for Christmas.
When we talk about changing it everyone gets mad because they
want their favorite. But then at the same time they are saying lets
do something different. (They don't want other people's favorites)ound:

So I would love to hear your favorite recipes.










P.S.

I am going to see the Rockettes on the 22nd (Tulsa) and I can't wait.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We have crab on Christmas Eve with rotating side dishes. Christmas morning is a Christmas Breakfast casserole with fresh fruit. Christmas dinner is usually Beef Burgundy (so tender it can be cut with a butter knife.)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Big Italian family, Christmas is the traditional fish dinner - shrimp scampi, fried calamari, spagetti with crabs, fish salad, etc. Christmas starts with antipasto, then prime rib and many side dishes. I saw Bobby Flay make an easy cauliflower augratin that looked yummy. I think it will be my contribution this year.

Everyone bakes their favorite cookies for the holidays. This year I might try some new ones. Everybody's favorite sugar cookies, thumbprints, almond crescents, my cousin makes a bunch. I saw someone make a pistachio/cherry cookie. She made it with store bought sugar cookie dough and added the nuts and dried cherries, rerolled the dough, refrigerated, then cut them and baked them. They looked really delicious.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Michele,

That Pistachio Cherry Cookie sounds yummy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We do something different every year. Sometimes we go to a nice restaurant that thinks it's 'in' to have small portions, and break the bank when you pay the bill and most times we cook at home. It can be brisket, turkey, prime rib, steaks.....whatever sounds good. 
When the family was together it was more traditional and the table would be covered with dishes of food and desserts with all the counters covered also. Then we'd all plop down with Santa bellies and enjoy talking.
Our Christmas party yesterday was at a Mediterranean restaurant with belly dancers. How's that for a classic Christmas? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

MMMM- Cheryl, I am going to your house. Forget the honeybaked ham!!!

Okay I will share this because my husband teases me about my addiction to these. My grandpa is a chef so I get spoiled with food but my grandma makes these simple cookies that I absolutely love. They mean Christmas to me maybe because I get them every year with sprinkles.



> CHOCOLATE - DIPPED RITZ CRACKERS
> 
> 1 box Ritz crackers
> 1 sm. jar peanut butter
> ...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl we have crab on Christmas Eve as well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This is in honor of my mom, who recently died. I make it only at the holidays. Her famous SPIDER CANDY~~a relic of the 50's. It's a Leave It To Beaver, middle-class classic. Every teacher (she was one for 40 years) in the US of A knows this recipe, of a certain generation:

1 package semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 package butterscotch chips
1 package chow mein noodles
1 package salted cocktail nuts

Melt the chips and mix together until smooth (can microwave, don't overheat or it dries out) , stir in the noodles and nuts til totally covered. Drop these globby things on waxed paper by teaspoonfuls, chill in fridge. Freeze, or store in tins in refrig. Weird at first, then COMPLETELY ADDICTING. We served these at mom's memorial service 2 wks ago as part of a dessert buffet. She loved sweets! A fun easy cooking project to make with your kids!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marie, here's the link to the recipe.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...stachio-and-dried-cherries-recipe2/index.html


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to everyone's recipes. I used several of the one's from the Thanksgiving thread and everyone loved them. Amanda - I'll definitely try that one. I love chocolate and PB. Amy - those sound good too. I'm not a big fan of butterscotch, I wonder if I could use the PB chips instead?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone have a kick a$$ cookie recipe? 

Ryan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

My hub's family is Polish, so I learned 40 years ago to make the Christmas Eve Wigilia: Thirteen Courses (one for each Apostle and Jesus) and we set an extra place at the table for the "uninvited stranger" who could be Jesus.

We pass the Communion wafer to wish each other Blessings, and a candle is always lit in the window so someone who is lost can find the way.

The dishes are simple peasant fare, but one of our favorites is a brandied fruit compote...

1 lb dried mixed fruits
1 can mandarin orange sections
dried red cherries
a bunch of green grapes
1 cup sugar
1 vanilla pod
2 cinnamon sticks
1 lemon, sliced
2 cups water
1/2 cup (whoops! maybe a cup!) of any fruit brandy


Simmer the dried fruit in water until soft (about 30 minutes). Add the sugar, brandy, vanilla pod and cinnamon sticks. Stir well. Add the lemon. Remove from heat, and let it stand covered for about 8 hours before reheating and serving.

LOTS of SMILES after THAT course. Merry Blessed Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Anyone have a kick a$$ cookie recipe?
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,

I buy the Homemade Gourmet WHITE CHOC CRANORANGE COOKIE MIX - ok
I know it's not homemade but I do have to put it in the ovenound:

they are soooo good.

click on desserts and scroll down

https://www.homemadegourmet.com/MemberToolsDotNet/(S(eymvq13jit5zx555cmiosoz0))/ShoppingCart/ShoppingCart.aspx?CatalogueID=221


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Moko said:


> My hub's family is Polish, so I learned 40 years ago to make the Christmas Eve Wigilia: Thirteen Courses (one for each Apostle and Jesus) and we set an extra place at the table for the "uninvited stranger" who could be Jesus.
> 
> We pass the Communion wafer to wish each other Blessings, and a candle is always lit in the window so someone who is lost can find the way.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very lovely evening. The brandied fruit sounds wonderful!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Anyone have a kick a$$ cookie recipe?
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,

This is a decadent and absolutely delicious cookie from an old Pillsbury cookbook we've used for years. Fair warning, these are really rich so be sure to share. We put these on Christmas trays that we gift to friends and family and they're always a big hit.

LEMON KISS COOKIES

1-1/2 cups butter or margarine, softened
3/4 cup sugar
1 Tbsp lemon extract
2-3/4 cups all purpose flour
1-1/2 cups finely chopped almonds
14-oz pkg milk chocolate candy kisses
Powdered sugar
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 Tbsp shortening

In large bowl, beat butter, sugar and lemon extract until light and fluffy. Add flour and almonds; beat at low speed until well blended. Cover; refrigerate at least 1 hour for easier handling.

Heat oven to 375F. Shape scant tablespoonful dough around each candy kiss, covering completely. Roll in hands to form ball. Place on ungreased cookie sheets. Bake at 375F for 8 to 12 minutes or until set and bottom edges are light golden brown. Cool 1 minute; remove from cookie sheets. Cool completely.

Lightly sprinkle cooled cookies with powdered sugar. In small saucepan over low heat, melt chocolate chips and shortening, stirring until smooth. Drizzle over each cookie.

HIGH ALTITUDE: Decrease margarine to 1-1/4 cups. Bake as directed above.

This makes about 6 dozen cookies.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy those sound really good. I forgot to mention that I also do a Wassail every year. I remembered when I started to write out the grocery list. It can be done virgin, but now that all my kids are "of age" I add the rum. It is pretty mild, but adds that Christmas scent needed in the house.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ryan--I make a pumpkin, oatmeal, chocolate chip cookie that is the only cookie my kids request year after year. When they were young I convinced them it was good for them because it had pumpkin, oatmeal, and raisins. Now they are relatively health conschous adults, this is the cookie they want. Let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> We do something different every year. Sometimes we go to a nice restaurant that thinks it's 'in' to have small portions, and break the bank when you pay the bill and most times we cook at home. It can be brisket, turkey, prime rib, steaks.....whatever sounds good.
> When the family was together it was more traditional and the table would be covered with dishes of food and desserts with all the counters covered also. Then we'd all plop down with Santa bellies and enjoy talking.
> Our Christmas party yesterday was at a Mediterranean restaurant with belly dancers. How's that for a classic Christmas? ound:


Oh Gosh...Jan!!:laugh::laugh:

Belly Dancer???? I danced for a year or two1! But just at class and Senior citizen homes!!!! tOO FUNNY!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheryl,

Yes, please post away!

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh.. I'm gonna love this thread! 

I am a creature of habit and always..did I say ALWAYS make sugar cookie cutouts with powdered sugar frosting! lol (Trees, candy canes, etc) It just would not feel like Christmas without them and did I mention I can eat a dozen or two all by myself? LOL

Amanda, did you know if you use Nilla Wafers instead of Ritz crackers on that recipe, you have the Girl Scout Peanut butter/choc (I forget what they are called?!) Doodads? HOhums? Tagalongs idk.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Cherry-Coconut Bar Cookies*

Although I am basically a "chocoholic" this is my favorite cookie my Mom used to make (I double it and bake in a larger glass baking dish):

CHERRY-COCONUT BARS

1 c. flour 
½ c. butter or margarine 
3 Tbsp. confectioners' sugar

2 eggs, slightly beaten 
1 c. granulated sugar 
¼ c. flour 
½ tsp. baking powder 
¼ tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla
¾ c. chopped nuts
½ c. coconut
½ c. quartered maraschino cherries

Heat oven to 350°. With hands, mix 1 c. flour, ½ c. butter and confectioners' sugar until smooth. Spread thinly in ungreased 8" square pan. Bake about 25 minutes.

Stir rest of ingredients into the slightly beaten eggs. Spread over top of the baked pastry (no need to cool). Bake about 25 minutes. Cool and cut into bars.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*We're having a different Christmas Dinner this year....*

My family has ALWAYS had a traditional Christmas dinner with a roast turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes w/gravy, pumpkin pie or apple turnovers etc.

My "kids" range in age from 24 - 38 and two have children of their own. This year, they all want to have a pitch-in dinner bringing homemade soups, appetizers and desserts so we can spend our time playing with the kids, dogs, and games with each other.

We always end up playing Apples to Apples, Balderdash etc. Sometimes the grandkids get bored with this and go downstairs to play Wi games...

So - if anyone has a spectacular soup recipe let me know!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynda,

I am going to try the Cherry Coconut Bar cookies.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is easy and tastes great!

*Yellow Blossoms*

Yellow Cake Mix
4 eggs
Small Instant Lemon Pudding Mix
3/4 cup oil

Beat 2-3 minutes on low
This will be thick
Beat 1 more minute on medium
(this will be a thick mixture)

Spray a miniature muffin pan with Pam
Fill with mixture - 1/2 full

Bake in preheated oven at 350 degrees
12 minutes

Turn upside down on wire rack when done.

*GLAZE*

1 lb. powdered sugar (sifted)
Zest of one lemon
3 tablespoosn oil
3 tablespoons water
1/2 cup FRESH lemon juice (from the juice of a lemon)

Wisk together
Put fork (toothpick, etc) in bottom of muffin and dip the top
of the muffin in the glaze.

Put right side up on rack.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Judy (becketts mom) where are you?*



Beamer said:


> Anyone have a kick a$$ cookie recipe?
> 
> Ryan


OK-- Judy brought these cookies to both New England Playdates. And I have never had a better chocolate chip cookie in my life!!!! But my sister made them for Thanksgiving (and she is a brilliant cook) and they were not the same...So Judy---what is your secret? I suspect it has to do with the flour you use and type of chocolate chips you use....Please Share!

Alton Brown "Chewy"

Ingredients

* 2 sticks unsalted butter
* 2 1/4 cups bread flour
* 1 teaspoon kosher salt
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/4 cup sugar
* 1 1/4 cups dark brown sugar
* 1 egg
* 1 egg yolk
* 2 tablespoons milk
* 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
* 2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Hardware:

* Ice cream scooper (#20 or #30 disher, to be exact)
* Parchment paper
* Baking sheets
* Mixer

Directions

Heat oven to 375 degrees F.

Melt the butter in a heavy-bottom medium saucepan over low heat. Sift together the flour, salt, and baking soda and set aside.

Pour the melted butter in the mixer's work bowl. Add the sugar and brown sugar. Cream the butter and sugars on medium speed. Add the egg, yolk, 2 tablespoons milk and vanilla extract and mix until well combined. Slowly incorporate the flour mixture until thoroughly combined. Stir in the chocolate chips.

Chill the dough, then scoop onto parchment-lined baking sheets, 6 cookies per sheet. Bake for 14 minutes or until golden brown, checking the cookies after 5 minutes. Rotate the baking sheet for even browning. Cool completely and store in an airtight container.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Missy,

Those sound wonderful.

They must be really big cookies for only 6 per sheet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marie, let me just tell you I fantasize about them, the way Judy made them. The are big and chewy and crispy...and even taste good frozen (you know how you freeze them so you won't eat them and then you succumb)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Let me know how you like them!! They are my favorite!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Marie - I am trying the yellow lemon blossoms! Lemon is my husbands favorite flavor (next to chocolate!). Lyn


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yummy everyone!!!!!

Food is life!

About six years ago we started a Christmas Eve family tradition of home made pasta (made with beets/flour mix so the noodles turn out a lovely dark red) with home made alfredo sauce. The kids love cranking out the homemade linguine with Dad. We tried to skip this meal one year, crossing our fingers that the kids wouldn't be too disappointed...instead, we got grief from all the adults that we weren't making this!!! So, we caved....

It's a total mess, but a great tradition and we've not a drop of Italian in us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Ohhh.. I'm gonna love this thread!
> 
> Amanda, did you know if you use Nilla Wafers instead of Ritz crackers on that recipe, you have the Girl Scout Peanut butter/choc (I forget what they are called?!) Doodads? HOhums? Tagalongs idk.


Kara- I havent heard that version! I would make them at my house but I would eat them all but that might be something after I recover from Holiday food coma! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Favorite Christmas Eve Dinner addition*

We always have lasagna on Christmas Eve. When a vegetarian entered the family I added my most favorite, luxurious and "light" recipe to the Christmas Eve dinner. So we now do 2 lasagnas and a huge green salad like Mom made in the 70s. The new squash lasagna was so good, we actually snuck leftovers onto our plates with the roast beast on Christmas dinner! It makes a great side dish with all kinds of meats. Warning---the smell is great when cooking with the rosemary and garlic.

This is actually from Cooking Light mag a few years ago, but you would never know it. If you can get squash already cubed it is a breeze! If you aren't so concerned about the calories, add in a bit more cheese and a bit more cream on top. Yummy. Smells like Christmas!!

*Butternut Squash Garlic Lasagna*
8 servings

Ingredients
8 1/4 cups (1/2-inch) cubed peeled butternut squash (about 3 pounds)
Cooking spray
4 cups fat-free milk, divided
2 tablespoons dried rosemary
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 1/2 teaspoons salt, divided
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 (8-ounce) package precooked lasagna noodles
3/4 cup (3 ounces) grated fresh Parmigiano-Reggiano, divided _(key to use fresh parm and not mozzarella)_
1/2 cup whipping cream
Preparation
Preheat oven to 450°.

Arrange butternut squash in a single layer in a large roasting pan coated with cooking spray. Coat squash with cooking spray. Bake at 450° for 25 minutes or until squash is just tender, stirring once. Set aside.

Lower oven temperature to 350°.

Combine 3 1/2 cups milk and rosemary in a 1-quart glass measuring cup, and microwave at high 5 minutes or until mixture begins to boil. Let stand 10 minutes. Strain milk through a fine sieve into a bowl; discard rosemary.

Lightly spoon all-purpose flour into a dry measuring cup; level with a knife. Combine flour and remaining 1/2 cup milk, stirring flour mixture with a whisk until well blended to form a slurry.

Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add garlic; cook 1 minute or until tender, stirring constantly. Stir in steeped milk, and increase heat to medium-high. Gradually add slurry to pan, stirring constantly with a whisk. Cook 15 minutes or until thick, stirring frequently. Remove from heat; stir in 3/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Combine milk mixture and squash, tossing gently.

Spread about 1 1/2 cups squash mixture into the bottom of an 11 x 7-inch baking dish coated with cooking spray. Arrange 3 noodles over squash mixture; top with 2 cups squash mixture and 1/4 cup cheese. Repeat layers once with 3 noodles, 2 cups of squash, and 1/4 cup of cheese. Top with 3 noodles.

Beat whipping cream and remaining 3/4 teaspoon salt with mixer at high speed until soft peaks form. Spread the whipping cream mixture over noodles; sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup cheese. Cover with foil coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350° for 30 minutes. Uncover and bake an additional 15 minutes or until golden. Let stand 10 minutes.

Nutritional Information
Calories:
376 (29% from fat)
Fat:
12.3g (sat 6.9g,mono 2.4g,poly 0.8g)
Protein:
12.2g
Carbohydrate:
54.3g
Fiber:
6.3g


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marianne, to finally answer your question re the Spider Candy, yes, you can substitute PB chips instead, although weirdly, the butterscotch adds some sort of chemistry to the entire candy & doesn't actually taste like butterscotch to me. It just enhances the chocolate.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Anne,

I could almost smell that lasagna cooking!!! That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a favorite at Christmas time. 

Strawberry Jello Salad

2 large boxes strawberry jello 
4 cups boiling water
2 cans large crushed pineapple - drained
4 med. mashed bananas
2 large boxes (can, etc) frozen strawberries
16 oz sour cream


Boil water and pour over jello mix.
Add drained pineapple, bananas and strawberries

Mix all together and put fridge to jell together (but not all the way)
(I sometimes put it in the freezer for about 30 minutes if I am in a hurry)

Spoon out half in 9x13 pan
Spread sour cream on top
Spoon out the other half on top of sour cream

I sometimes use other bowls on pedestals. It really looks pretty in
a clear glass container. I have even layered it 3 times.

Refrigerate overnight.

I always make it the day before.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*FUSSY PUPPY GANG* Thank you for the Lemon Kisses recipe. I made them last night and they were a big hit! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lilysplash I said:


> *FUSSY PUPPY GANG* Thank you for the Lemon Kisses recipe. I made them last night and they were a big hit! Merry Christmas!!


I made them this week, too! They are just sooooo good!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad you guys liked the Lemon Kiss Cookies! I'm a fanatic for lemon and chocolate so I love this recipe. We're making them this weekend and I can't wait to taste a few - just to make sure the batch is good enough for family :biggrin1:.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oooooh I love this thread...did I say that already?

What's better than havanese? What's better than good food? What's better than good friends?

All of the above!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Amy. Maybe I'll try making the spider candy this weekend. It looks like it's going to be pretty snow here the next couple of days.

The Lemon Kisses sound really good too. I don't think I've ever had lemon and chocolate together but I love both. Lemon always reminds me of my grandmother, she loved lemon squares.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Marie, here's the link to the recipe.
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...stachio-and-dried-cherries-recipe2/index.html


Thanks!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a fruit salad recipe?

Maybe with Cherries?? Whipping cream??


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, my DH would love your recipe. He makes something similar called haystacks with the chou mein noodles and chocolate. His version doesn't have nuts or butterscotch though. Maybe I'll surprise him and make some of your spider candy for Christmas.

Hmmm, beef burgandy for Christmas dinner......yum!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> Does anyone have a fruit salad recipe?
> 
> Maybe with Cherries?? Whipping cream??


Fruit Salad

1 large can fruit cocktail
1 medium can pineapple tidbits
1 small can orange segments
3 oz package tapioca pudding
1 package prepared Dream Whip

Drain juice from fruit BUT reserve two cups of juice.
Add tapioca to juice & cook. 
Add fruit to tapioca & fold in Dream Whip
Chill & serve.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

*Homemade Peppermint Patties*

Homemade Peppermint Patties

1 - 8oz package cream cheese, softened
1tsp peppermint extract
9 cups confectioners' sugar (don't worry....anything eaten during the holidays is calorie free)
3/4 cup milk chocolate chips
3/4 cip semi-sweet chocolate chips
3 T Crisco

In large mixing bowl, beat cream cheese & peppermint extract until smooth. Gradually add confectioners' sugar, beating well. Shape into 1" balls. Place on waxed paper lined baking sheets. Flatten into patties. Cover & refrigerate for one hour or until chilled. Melt chocolate chips & shortening: stir until smooth.
Cool slightly. Dip patties in melted chocolate: place on waxed paper until firm. Store in the refrigerator. Makes about 4 dozen.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Stacy, the peppermint patties sound so good. Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum! Your dogs are adorable.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I made the lemon kiss cookie. They're really good. I made some with kisses with almonds and some with plain kisses. Yummy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's what the kids and I did today: Santa cookies!!!
Nutter Butter cookies
white melting chocolate
mini chocolate chips
white chocolate chips
red sugar

Melt the chocolate, dip the cookies and decorate! Cute and yummy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful recipes!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone! This afternoon I made the _*easiest*_, yummy cookies/candy. You barely even have to cook! If you like Heath bars, you will love this. I found the recipe on Allrecipes.com

*Saltine Toffee Cookies*

*INGREDIENTS *

4 ounces saltine crackers
1 cup butter
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
3/4 cup chopped pecans
*DIRECTIONS*


Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C). 
Line cookie sheet with saltine crackers in single layer. 
In a saucepan combine the sugar and the butter. Bring to a boil and boil for 3 minutes. Immediately pour over saltines and spread t cover crackers completely. 
Bake at 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) for 5 to 6 minutes. Remove from oven and sprinkle chocolate chips over the top. Let sit for 5 minutes. Spread melted chocolate and top with chopped nuts. Cool completely and break into pieces.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cinnamon Snickerdoodles*

from Lara at MB Trader Joes:

Ingredients for five dozen individual servings:

1 cup butter
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs
1 Tsp. Vanilla
3 cups flower
1 Tsp. Baking powder
1/4 Tsp. Salt
1 tbsp. cinnamon
1/3 cup sugar

1. Beat butter with 1 1/2 cups of sugar until light and fluffy
2. Best in eggs and vanilla
3. Mix together flour, baking powder and salt.
4. Stir into butter mixture until combined
5. Mix together 1/3 cup sugar and cinnamon and set aside.
6. Shape doug into 1 inch balls, roll in cinnamon mixture.
7. Place two inches apart on lightly buttered baking sheets
8. Bake in 350 overn for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.
9. Makes five dozen.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Trader Joes Corn bread plus*

Trader Joes cornbread mix.

Follow directions on box but also add grated cheddar cheese (1/2 cup), can of trader joes chopped jalopeno peppers, 1 can of Trader Joes canned corn and 1/4 cup onions chopped tiny. This was a huge hit at Thanksgiving, everyone wanted more!

This is easy as long as you live near a Trader Joes.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Linda I make that. I pour it over chili (in a pyrex dish) and cook according to box directions. It makes a wonderful meal for cold days!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- those are so cute, I should get the ingredients and make them with my little sisters. They would love that. Problem is it would be conveyor belt, I love PB and since my husband has horrible reactions to peanuts, I only get it outside the home so I go crazy! But they are really cute and creative!

Amanda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks Sally*

Your recipe is in the over right now. I think you have to bake it a little longer than usual because of the chili moisture right?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sissygirl, too late for this Christmas but my favorite fruit salad is:

2 16 oz cans mandarin oranges
1 16 oz can pineapple slices
1 8 oz jar Cherries 
16 oz sour cream
2 cup mini marshmallows
1 cup coconut, optional

Mix all together & chill, best if made the day before. Usually I save some of the cherries to decorate the top.


----------

